# Social Justice Warriors



## ryno762 (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't know if any of you have noticed the crazy subcultures that have been poping up on college campuses, but a lot are claiming PTSD from offensive language. They claim things like "fat shaming" and oppression of different genders or ideologies cause this. Typically they are wealthy upper middle class white girls who have never faced any real adversity and unattractive guys who will agree with anything to get laid. I saw this post someone made about them and it summed it up more succinctly than I ever could.

Stolen suffering


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 18, 2015)

All adversity isn't the same. There are plenty of non-combat vets and civilians alike that have PTSD from various things. Some groups go to far (tumblr special snowflakes) but I wouldn't be so hasty as to say only hardened super leet vets can only have PTSD. It leads down a bad road where if you haven't done X, you aren't allowed to feel or react a certain way to things.


----------



## ryno762 (Dec 18, 2015)

This was in response to people who claim PTSD from tweets..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 18, 2015)

Fuck those whiny little bitches.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 18, 2015)

People who claim that need to grab their balls and make up.

Don't be a pussy. Get over yourself. I weep for society today.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 18, 2015)

1.  The trigger to PTSD is exposure to actual or threatened death, serious injury or sexual violation.  In reference to this type of case (Tweet drama?), the exposure must result from the individual experiencing first-hand repeated or extreme exposure to aversive details of a traumatic event (_not _
_through media, pictures, television or movies_ unless work-related*).  

2.  Trauma and stress related disorders cannot be self diagnosed, so I would be surprised if these SJW people are doing anything other than "claiming."

3.  Is "what the fuck ever" now completely off the table as a reaction to someone being an idiot toward you?


*I do admit the possibility of misanthropic twenty-something Starbucks coffee schleppers being forced to view their own shame Tweets while on duty.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 19, 2015)

Non-hacking cry babies....

I simply don't have time for them...I think I shall drive on without them and leave them to their crying games!


----------



## pardus (Dec 19, 2015)

ryno762 said:


> This was in response to people who claim PTSD from tweets..




Holy fuckstick! Seriously?

They need to be beaten to death with petrified Neanderthal shit! Cunts!


----------



## Muppet (Dec 19, 2015)

pardus said:


> Holy fuckstick! Seriously?
> 
> They need to be beaten to death with petrified Neanderthal shit! Cunts!



And this is why I want that ranch in Wyoming or Montana with Maria and animals. I hate people...

M.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 19, 2015)

Send them all to Raqqa for some tough love.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 19, 2015)

ryno762 said:


> This was in response to people who claim PTSD from tweets..



PTSD is great if you're a social warrior.  It generates sympathy and reinforces your victimhood, no one can prove you don't have it, it gives you an excuse for any and all bad behavior, and you can use it as a weapon against anyone who pushes back against your political agenda "STOP TRIGGERING MEEEEEE!!!!"

It's also a legit condition that many people, vets and non-vets, struggle with.  Since there is no definitive diagnosis, and the condition is often over-diagnosed or mis-diagnosed, many people who don't have it can claim they do, and no one can prove differently.

case in point:  http://havokjournal.com/culture/mean-tweets-and-ptsd-facts-fakers-and-the-future/ 

"...what really got people fired up was how Hensley claimed she got PTSD:  from reading mean tweets about herself that other people made on the Internet."


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 19, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> PTSD is great if you're a social warrior.  It generates sympathy and reinforces your victimhood, no one can prove you don't have it, it gives you an excuse for any and all bad behavior, and you can use it as a weapon against anyone who pushes back against your political agenda "STOP TRIGGERING MEEEEEE!!!!"
> 
> It's also a legit condition that many people, vets and non-vets, struggle with.  Since there is no definitive diagnosis, and the condition is often over-diagnosed or mis-diagnosed, many people who don't have it can claim they do, and no one can prove differently.
> 
> ...



Except a licensed mental health physician trained to assign the medical diagnosis.

That _hat_ is a victim of being used in the wrong decade, though.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 19, 2015)

In some  ways, what is being presented as PTSD, is a reflection on the sense of entitlement that has come to infect people today. Claims of PTSD, can paralled with the cases of stolen valor that are coming out of the woodwork. How many claims of PTSD, are actually disgnosed by a qualified healthcare provider? My guess is a ratio of  two/100.  Claimed PTSD can be the escape route for so many for of simple , or even law breaking misbehavior, that everyone is expected to forgive.

Over the years, I have seen more than a few true sociopaths who would drink to cover behavior of people with a poor concept of right and wrong. Included in this group were people who were devoid of social conscience. The diagnosis of "Alcoholsim" kept them out of jail, for a while. In some ways, the claims of PTSD can be used for the same reasons.

My $.02 on some claims of PTSD.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 19, 2015)

DocIllinois said:


> Except a licensed mental health physician trained to assign the medical diagnosis.



A doctor can prove that PTSD was over-diagnosed or misdiagnosed by another doctor?  How?  I don't think I've heard of that happening, ever.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 19, 2015)

DocIllinois said:


> Except a licensed mental health physician trained to assign the medical diagnosis.
> 
> That _hat_ is a victim of being used in the wrong decade, though.



In theory. However, the number of dx errors even in that crowd is unacceptable. Sometimes it seems to be given away like candy.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 19, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> A doctor can prove that PTSD was over-diagnosed or misdiagnosed by another doctor?  How?  I don't think I've heard of that happening, ever.



A doctor changing an original diagnosis is rare, but yes, it can and does happen.  The "hows" can include a higher level of field-specific expertise, or new evidence or diagnostic criteria, for instance.      

If anyone strongly suspects they've been mis/over diagnosed with anything, BTW, there's nothing at all wrong with expressing that to the first doc and asking him to refer for a second opinion.

Perhaps the criteria for PTSD diagnosis is more broad in the newest DSM edition, and this is creating or exacerbating problems.  This is where any psychs on the board should chime in, IMO.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 19, 2015)

There's money to be made.






Let everyone go to his private shelter. Empty the streets. There to find the city of the dead. May the Blessing of the Bomb Almighty, and the Fellowship of the Holy Fallout, descend upon us all. This day and forever more.


----------



## Trev (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm afraid I know them too well. At my high school there is some lady on the pay roll who's only job is to bitch about some bullshit that doesn't affect her and she doesn't actually care about she just wants to seem so cultured. She actually forces the kids there to take part in political protests, various types of hissy fits which allows her to pretend she's making a difference. Her politics are left of Lenin's. She believes police, military service members and veterans of both the services mentioned are the worst people on the planet. Meanwhile believing  ISIS fuck heads are just miss understood, and the only appropriate way to act is to give them hugs. Thank god I don't have to deal with that socialist, two faced, contrarian bitch anymore.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Social Justice Warriors? More like Social Media Pussies...They are doing nothing but making me want to straight punch them in the face. I dare one of these dumbasses to attempt to pull some shit with me. I'm not going to use mean words, I'm just going knock the hell out of them and walk off. My wife's good friend is half black and half Asian and all into the telling people about their "white privilege" as she grew up on the rich side of town, spent $50k on her wedding to a white guy and her dad is footing the bill for Med school. Yep I feel real fucking privileged around her, I wanted to knock the hell out of her several times. Especially when the bitch starts talking shit about the military, when her dad is a retired USAF Col. Fucking mind boggling how stupid people can be.


----------



## AWP (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm only 41. When did being a victim become cool, like some badge of honor? "Hey, some bad shit happened to me and I was too unlucky to dodge it or two stupid to see it. I can has gold star?"

When did we start worshipping victims?


----------



## Grunt (Dec 19, 2015)

I simply don't let their whining selves into my world. I completely and totally ignore their crying and whining and won't even acknowledge them. I can't stand non-hacking cry babies and I simply won't entertain their complaints or opinions.

They simply don't exist in my world...I won't let them in.


----------



## Trev (Dec 19, 2015)

This one time I had to sit in room for a few hours with some guy who was a "pacifist activist." My god... What a fucking panzy biggest fuck stick I've met. Or one of them. All this pathetic excuse for man did was complain about cops, and how they are doing their jobs. How the left media is the only media which isn't biased. He talks about how we shouldn't fight, and it wouldn't be a big deal if we didn't fight back against, ISIS, AQIM, North Korea, etc... He tells some story about how when he was in high school he had to register for the draft and how the military is equal to the Third Reich. But the thing that finally made me wonder how this guy managed to live this long was his stance on bullying in schools and what not. This guy seriously told us the way to stop a kid from getting beat up is to ask the bully to stop and say "that's rude." What the fuck?! This is the popular opinion in our civilization? Seriously? Holy fucking shit I swear I am not making this bullshit up.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 19, 2015)

Trev said:


> This one time I had to sit in room for a few hours with some guy who was a "pacifist activist." My god... What a fucking panzy biggest fuck stick I've met. Or one of them. All this pathetic excuse for man did was complain about cops, and how they are doing their jobs. How the left media is the only media which isn't biased. He talks about how we shouldn't fight, and it wouldn't be a big deal if we didn't fight back against, ISIS, AQIM, North Korea, etc... He tells some story about how when he was in high school he had to register for the draft and how the military is equal to the Third Reich. But the thing that finally made me wonder how this guy managed to live this long was his stance on bullying in schools and what not. This guy seriously told us the way to stop a kid from getting beat up is to ask the bully to stop and say "that's rude." What the fuck?! This is the popular opinion in our civilization? Seriously? Holy fucking shit I swear I am not making this bullshit up.



He is the perfect candidate to catch a flight to many countries that believe exactly how he does. Not to mention...he sounds as if he may be the chiefest of sheep....


----------



## Trev (Dec 19, 2015)

Agoge said:


> He is the perfect candidate to catch a flight to many countries that believe exactly how he does. Not to mention...he sounds as if he may be the chiefest of sheep....


 That's an understatment. He is a US citizen currently living in Canada. If he is such a bitch why not move to Iceland? That place has no military I'm sure he would love it.


----------



## ZmanTX (Dec 19, 2015)

Trev said:


> That's an understatment. He is a US citizen currently living in Canada. If he is such a bitch why not move to Iceland? That place has no military I'm sure he would love it.


Are you talking about Michael Moore?


----------



## Trev (Dec 19, 2015)

ZmanTX said:


> Are you talking about Michael Moore?


 A skinnier, bald one.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 19, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm only 41. When did being a victim become cool, like some badge of honor? "Hey, some bad shit happened to me and I was too unlucky to dodge it or two stupid to see it. I can has gold star?"
> 
> When did we start worshipping victims?



Just one perspective: I'm sure we can trace it back beyond this point, but I'd say the recent trend began to gain momentum sometime around the end of the second Bush administration.  I saw quite a bit of it when I was in college (which may just have been the environment), and noted remarks that it had gotten worse in the last 2-3 prior (talking 2002-2003 timeframe), and it really exploded into mainstream western/US culture around 2008-2010, when I started noticing that some of the crap I was hearing in the outside world was WORSE than what I'd had pushed on me while I was on a college campus. (NB: the "Occupy" horseshit started in 2011, likely fed by that momentum)

There's been some element of this thinking for quite a while, that's just the recent uptick.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 20, 2015)

Trev said:


> This one time I had to sit in room for a few hours with some guy who was a "pacifist activist." My god... What a fucking panzy biggest fuck stick I've met. Or one of them. All this pathetic excuse for man did was complain about cops, and how they are doing their jobs. How the left media is the only media which isn't biased. He talks about how we shouldn't fight, and it wouldn't be a big deal if we didn't fight back against, ISIS, AQIM, North Korea, etc... He tells some story about how when he was in high school he had to register for the draft and how the military is equal to the Third Reich. But the thing that finally made me wonder how this guy managed to live this long was his stance on bullying in schools and what not. This guy seriously told us the way to stop a kid from getting beat up is to ask the bully to stop and say "that's rude." What the fuck?! This is the popular opinion in our civilization? Seriously? Holy fucking shit I swear I am not making this bullshit up.



I told those that decided to try to bully me to stop, first.  It's the right thing to do, and in the context of a self defense argument is a prudent step to take. In all reality, common sense isn't common and nobody knows what they're doing is fucked up for the most part unless someone voices it. Unfortunately, voicing that opinion doesn't always work out as intended... as I had two distinct instances of "bullying" as a kid happen to me.

One group ended up breaking my glasses with a sucker punch. Then when they realized that not only could I take a punch, but now the punch deliverer had a broken hand from my face and unlike prior to that blow, I was now actually pissed...and they fucking ran like cowards. I didn't pursue as I was in the middle of working my paper route and all my customers were on the phone to the cops on their own volition so I had to wait for that rigamarole to finish up. I ended up having to call my second job and tell them I was going to be late.  Needless to say all my coworkers at the computer store were laughing at the situation once I finally got there, as they were all older and more life experienced (I was the sole high schooler working as bike messenger/computer tech at the computer store). Not even a shiner to show for it either, which was chuckleworthy.

The second time, different group, laughed and continued to fuck with me when I tried to deconflict/defuse the stupidity.

Having learned my lesson the first time, when the three of them decided to continue to try to press the subject from verbal bullshit to executing minor and threatening major physical action, I chased them for over 4 blocks with the full intent of beating them senseless with my backpack. Basically everyone saw me tearing after the group of fucktards with my 40+lb backpack of books on and just went "holey shit' as I was gaining on them while still on school grounds.  I got bored with running after them so I let them get a couple block lead and then took a detour to home once I realized they had stopped looking back to see where I was and were actually in full flight from me.

That got around school, at which point the worst I got was the usual verbal jabs from just being "me" (lanky nerdish kid, one of about 60 white kids in a school population of about 4k) but nobody actually fucked with me after that.  

My biology teacher who was also the defensive coach for the football team and had seen me bolt after them then heard what had happened (he didn't see the lead-up as he was engaged by an uninvolved student asking about an assignment, and wasn't close enough to intervene once things started going sideways) tried to get me to come on the team at that point after seeing me move the fuck out, but with two jobs + boy scouts + school outdoor club there was no way I could do team activities as well. He did get a kick later when I came by the school to say hi after being in Regiment for a year, as he was in the Army in Germany when 1st and 2nd Batt were doing their thing in 83.  

Found it comical in afterthought that nobody ever had the balls to have any straight one versus one altercations with me. So did my friends, and it wasn't like I was remotely known as a fighter or anything of that sort. 

My thoughts now, only slightly molded by experience, is that unless you've garnered some specific directed and pretty permanent hatred towards you, if you actually stand up for yourself when necessary, you won't be fucked with.  I didn't start shit, didn't talk shit, but shit still ended up coming my way, as is life. I dealt with it and moved on unimpeded.

Oh, and with a free set of better glasses too, as the first group all ended up being arrested that day, and as part of sentencing Juvenile court forced mr "broke my hand on a nerds face and ran away from him like a bitch to boot" to buy me new ones. LOL!


As for social justice warriors, they don't seem to understand the concept of discussion. I know some of my own views are contrary and at times offensive, as is my language. I will tailor to some extent how I formulate a response to a discussion depending on the audience, but at the same time I am not afraid of saying what I feel needs to be said to make my perspective and points known. The whole point of a discussion is to discuss information and learn/share viewpoints regarding information.  If you can't step away from a discussion mentally regarding your feelings regarding a topic, and be able to take in what is being presented or said, then YOU shouldn't be taking part in the discussion.  

Example: I despise HRC with a passion as a political entity and as a person. This stance has been built up by her statements compared to her actions and inactions and the results of the same. The reason I go further than just as a political entity, is because when you look at things with a wider perspective, a large portion of these actions and inactions when compared to other people in the same sense, are character traits just as much as calculated mental decisions.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 20, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm only 41. When did being a victim become cool, like some badge of honor? "Hey, some bad shit happened to me and I was too unlucky to dodge it or two stupid to see it. I can has gold star?"
> 
> When did we start worshipping victims?


 

Candy-asses and whiners have always been around...the draft may have infused more cajones into the population. More people had dads who'd served, there were more veterans in the workplace and on campus. That's not saying alot because the counter-culture, the hippies, draft dodgers etc got their impetus from rebelling against their parents, i.e. the Greatest Generation. IMO being a victim and wearing it like a badge of honor began with the anti-establishment non-hacks of my generation and they in turn passed the wimpiness on to their children.


----------



## ryno762 (Dec 20, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> My wife's good friend is half black and half Asian and all into the telling people about their "white privilege" as she grew up on the rich side of town, spent $50k on her wedding to a white guy and her dad is footing the bill for Med school. Yep I feel real fucking privileged around her, I wanted to knock the hell out of her several times. Especially when the bitch starts talking shit about the military, when her  dad is a retired USAF Col. Fucking mind boggling how stupid people can be.


 
Exactly the same type of people I keep seeing it from. Their life is amazing because of someone else's hard work, and they have trouble accepting that. So they have to make up some bullshit about oppression to make themselves feel better about everything they have. That and the classic unfuckable beta guy who has to pretend to be cultured and understanding so he might get laid.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 20, 2015)

I blame social media as an outlet. SJ had alway been around  but now one  can blast it out to millions  of people.


----------



## CDG (Dec 22, 2015)

There are no words.  

VIDEO: Students Sign Petition to Ban Racist Song 'White Christmas'


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 22, 2015)

CDG said:


> There are no words.
> 
> VIDEO: Students Sign Petition to Ban Racist Song 'White Christmas'



Yeah, that happens.

Other students signing a petition to ban the blueprint for personal freedom:


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 22, 2015)

I work at a major university and aside from this one live within 30 miles of three more.  I see this stuff all. The. Time.  And you know what?  Although the school administration and faculty claim to "care," no one else does...not the staff, not the people who live and work in these towns, not 99% of the other students who are just trying to a) graduate, b) get laid, c) get drunk.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2015)

SJW's make me want to nuke whales, punch kittens,drop bacon on Libya and then not press one for English....

Stupid, stupid, stupid....  I want you to believe what I tell you, so my feelings don't get hurt and I don't need to know the truth or work hard to get what I'm entitled to.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 22, 2015)

Those who can't make friends on their own sign up and agree to do anything that the masses do so that they can "belong" to something.

Much as sheep are...they are scared of everything and scared to take a stand against anything that the masses aren't.

Scared and timid little sheep....


----------



## Trev (Dec 22, 2015)

Most don't actually know what they are supporting. I know this one chick who was protesting for aboriginal rights. She did this ceremony that native religions do. Turns out natives find it offensive when non-natives do this ceremony. Fucking dipshit pretending to be so cultured and caring but doesn't actually know what she's in for. All of them bandwageners. Remember Knoy 2012? Everyone cared "so much" about it. Then it turns out the founder jack's off in public and everyone was buying into bullshit.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2015)

Trev said:


> She did this ceremony that native religions do. Turns out natives find it offensive when non-natives do this ceremony



Not 100% true, if one is invited to participate in a Native American religious ceremony, it's not offensive at all, that individual is being honored for being a warrior and/or a human being of high caliber.  I've been invited to participate in a number of Native Ceremonies, and have only declined to participate in one.  I'm honored to have been accepted by my adopted Native family and the rest of the Clan and Tribe.  BUT, all of the ceremonies I've participated in have been run by a Chief, performed on sacred ground and not some touchy feely college kid who read about it on the internet faking their way through it on a college campus.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't necessarily disagree with the aims of the SJW type- building a more open minded and respectful society is something only a few demagogues would disapprove of. What turns me off of the whole "movement" is the means and motivation. Yes the aim is to try and fix a lot of the fucked up and backwards things in this country it doesn't come from a place of sincerity. It's less "hey I'm not big on people telling jokes about (insert event) because (insert reason)." And more "OMG MAH FEELS. RACIST CORPORATIST MICROAGGRESSOR." And instead of trying to fix things through that mutual respect of culture that can only come about through an honest and open, two-way dialogue we are left with people trying to shut down and shut up anyone they feel doesn't match with them perfectly.


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2015)

I recently watched a documentary about CPT Bligh and the famous mutiny on his ship, the Bounty.

Turns out that he wasn't a bad bloke after all. He was pretty lenient when it came to flogging for instance, which was a major accusation that passed down through the years, mostly by Hollywood.

Turns out when all the bullshit is peeled back, that the over ridding complaint against CPT Bligh was that he "verbally abused" those junior to him on board.
Yup, his crew had a few SJW pussies among them!


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2015)

People are why I hate people.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> People are why I hate people.



Ok I'll go ahead and post this, considering the time of year:  
:-"


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> People are why I hate people.



Let the hate flow through you, young Skywalker, let it fill you, embrace the Darkside!


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Let the hate flow through you, young Skywalker, let it fill you, embrace the Darkside!



"Embrace?" We're in a long term relationship.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> "Embrace?" We're in a long term relationship.



And have done things only explainable through Rule 34 sites....


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> "Embrace?" We're in a long term relationship.



Oh, c'mon you silly AWP, at least credit me with the crossthread points...  we all know you make a Sith Lord look like a pansy, and that your heart is darker than the dead Darth Vader's.  The Dark Side comes to you for advice on evil intent and implementation of it....


:-"


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 25, 2015)

My openly gay cousin and his BF called me a "faggot" at Christmas supper tonight.... And that is the sound of a 1000 SJWs losing their minds...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 25, 2015)

With a reply of "if I was, I'd be doing it better than you two fairy's" I hope... lol


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 26, 2015)

I refuse to support claims of PTSD linked to events that a person's society aptly and would reasonably prepare them for.

Bullying is bad but it is not fucking traumatic unless you handle it like an introverted axe-wound.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 26, 2015)

Trev said:


> I'm afraid I know them too well. At my high school there is some lady on the pay roll who's only job is to bitch about some bullshit that doesn't affect her and she doesn't actually care about she just wants to seem so cultured. She actually forces the kids there to take part in political protests, various types of hissy fits which allows her to pretend she's making a difference. Her politics are left of Lenin's. She believes police, military service members and veterans of both the services mentioned are the worst people on the planet. Meanwhile believing  ISIS fuck heads are just miss understood, and the only appropriate way to act is to give them hugs. Thank god I don't have to deal with that socialist, two faced, contrarian bitch anymore.


If you want to be part of a big-boy discussion you need to learn the difference between your impressions/opinions and factual data. This forum in its entirety is not designed for the hens at the water jug.


----------



## AWP (Dec 26, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> Bullying is bad but it is not fucking traumatic unless you handle it like an introverted axe-wound.



I disagree with this. Our society has empowered bullies, particularly among children. You hit someone and it is assault, school administrations won't intervene, and some parents are detached, clueless, and even apathetic. Kids don't have an "out" today, they more or less have to stand there and take it.

Can it cause PTSD? Anything can, but I'd bet, having experienced it firsthand, it causes more social and behavioral problems than anything else.

There is a HUGE difference between a few comments and bullying though, but society is programming people to think any negative comments are bullying. Everyone's a victim today and even one statement causes "trauma," "pain," and blah, blah blah. Those are the people who need to suck it up, those recipients of one-off comments.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 26, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I disagree with this. Our society has empowered bullies, particularly among children. You hit someone and it is assault, school administrations won't intervene, and some parents are detached, clueless, and even apathetic. Kids don't have an "out" today, they more or less have to stand there and take it.
> 
> Can it cause PTSD? Anything can, but I'd bet, having experienced it firsthand, it causes more social and behavioral problems than anything else.
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between a few comments and bullying though, but society is programming people to think any negative comments are bullying. Everyone's a victim today and even one statement causes "trauma," "pain," and blah, blah blah. Those are the people who need to suck it up, those recipients of one-off comments.



My oldest daughter has been corrupted, she learned a front kick to the balls, and than she perfected it, and I'm 100% okay with it... I've yet to meet a principle on grounds of my daughter kicking nuts, most likely due to the high five she will receive in front of those pussies.

Really glad my wife picks up the slack at the school...


----------



## JBS (Dec 26, 2015)

It's a mindset.

The Liberal Leftists who want to talk about hurt feelings and implementing censorship are living under a rock when it comes to the actual danger in the world.

They simply are incapable of processing reality- the nature of the world we live in.  They're living in a fantasy land.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 28, 2015)

I swear this is how some people pick what to be offended by.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 28, 2015)

medicchick said:


> I swear this is how some people pick what to be offended by...



Save Male Minorities?

Who knew??????  :-"

LL


----------



## medicchick (Dec 28, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Save Male Minorities?
> 
> Who knew??????  :-"
> 
> LL


Save Male Racism here.


----------



## Trev (Dec 28, 2015)

medicchick said:


> I swear this is how some people pick what to be offended by.
> 
> View attachment 14689


 Christians for white abortion.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 28, 2015)

Fedoras for the protection of video games.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 28, 2015)

Freedom from white marijuana.

That's a stretch....


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 28, 2015)

God hates male bronies.
So do I.

I knew it. I in truth, am the Alpha and the Omigod.
Damn, that there Fireball shit is guuuuuud..! I say, guddamn!


----------



## CDG (Dec 28, 2015)

The War on the Protection of Wall Street.  Not bad.  I actually agree with that. Hahaha.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 28, 2015)

Down with poor little Tumblr users.

I actually agree with that....  damn...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 6, 2016)

Down with Black Wall Street...

That sounds nothing like what a SJW would support


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 6, 2016)

Fedoras For Male Wall Street?  I like it.  Hell, seeing as I am already fully ensconced in academia I imagine by day's end I can have 100 sheep, er, supporters.


----------

